# 2005 gto rear end weak?



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

i have heard that the new ls2 gto rear ends are weak. what are they actually referring to about the rear end being weak? ie axles/driveshaft/or rearend? this is also in reference to the 6 speed manual.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Weak? Weak how? If you are going to drive if for what it was designed for I'd say it is not weak. If you are going to take it (stock) to the track every week and race it on a regular basis, beat the ever living hell out of it, sooner or later it will be weakened. It is not a drag racing car. If you exceed the designed limits of the car, then I'd say it's weak, but you'd be exceeding the design limits. Drive it within the designed spec of the car and you'll find it is not weak. 

If you are referring to the rear end whine, it was suggested that if not taken care of it could worsen in time. Is this what you refer to? *


----------



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

not really.

i full understand that in stock form or even close to stock form it isn't a weak rearend. 
i guess a better question would be as you add horsepower what is usually the first to break in the drivetrain?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

sl2racer said:


> not really.
> 
> i full understand that in stock form or even close to stock form it isn't a weak rearend.
> i guess a better question would be as you add horsepower what is usually the first to break in the drivetrain?


I've read that lauches at 5K can twist axles should it hook up (You surely would need rubber and the way I see it that's another problem in itself.) As for the rear end, I heard of a 1 lemon but seen stock on NOS with no problems.


----------



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

i haven't done much research into this yet but do they make better axles?


----------

